# CENTRAL TEXAS



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Anything going on in Central Texas for the Holidays ? Shows, Cruises, Turkey drives, Toy drives, parades, whateverz ? :dunno: I don't see anything on here so if you have one let it be known. :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

nothing that i know of homie other than Odessa next weeekend you should make the journey out there with us


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

on december 8th, estrella toys 4 tots show in waco, and the next weekend, latin style toys 4 tots, belton....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

FINALLY SOME SHIT I might be able to make it to ...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

you tito how's that toys for tots gonna work people just going to drive by and hand off toys or what ? :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

i know ours is an actual car show, its gonna be either 20 dollars without a toy, or like 15 with a 5 dollar toy, and we have lowrider, street and mild, euro, street and mild, truck, suv, luxury, oldies, hot rod, lowrider bikes, and a couple more i cant think of right now, i should have the flyer done by this week....we also r havin a hydraulics comp...its not like a big time car show, cause we really just want 2 be out there 2 help da kids out...all the proceeds go towards the kids, the club doesnt get no profit out of it.....we have done this for 5 years now, and we usually get bout 60 sumthin cars, sumwheres around that....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

i know ours is an actual car show, its gonna be either 20 dollars without a toy, or like 15 with a 5 dollar toy, and we have lowrider, street and mild, euro, street and mild, truck, suv, luxury, oldies, hot rod, lowrider bikes, and a couple more i cant think of right now, i should have the flyer done by this week....we also r havin a hydraulics comp...its not like a big time car show, cause we really just want 2 be out there 2 help da kids out...all the proceeds go towards the kids, the club doesnt get no profit out of it.....we have done this for 5 years now, and we usually get bout 60 sumthin cars, sumwheres around that....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

is this the one at the park parking lot ?? :dunno: what if I bring a $20 toy :biggrin: just kidding...


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY DEC 1ST TOY DRIVE IN SAN ANTONIO. ALL CLUBS WELCOME TO COME SUPPORT SA


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHERE IN S.A. ? :dunno:


----------



## speedaddict (May 13, 2007)

sup guys, we're kinda new here to Austin. We're originally from CA and wanna come support your guys' show in Belton. I'd like more info on the show when you have it. Also like to check out the rollers only show.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I should have a flyer done by this weekend, and will have all the info by this weekend...if you have any questions just hit me up.....254-541-3177 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

December 16th 4 sure....our toys 4 tots show....get flyers asap... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

anything going on in killeen saturday. Im goning to be there visiting the inlaws and don't wanna be stuck there all day. :around:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I think there are a couple of clubs that meet up at a paking lot on rancier rd. on Sat. nights real close to the base entrance... Roll Out cc maybe some more ?


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks brother i'll go by there.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks brother i'll go by there.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

The weather was horrible, but as I was driving around the base all I saw was doinks, boxes, bubbles, and tuners.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:nosad: probably cuz the weather ....


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Thats what I was thinking :happysad:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 13 2007, 12:13 PM~9217848
> *i know ours is an actual car show, its gonna be either 20 dollars without a toy, or like 15 with a 5 dollar toy, and we have lowrider, street and mild, euro, street and mild, truck, suv, luxury, oldies, hot rod, lowrider bikes, and a couple more i cant think of right now, i should have the flyer done by this week....we also r havin a hydraulics comp...its not like a big time car show, cause we really just want 2 be out there 2 help da kids out...all the proceeds go towards the kids, the club doesnt get no profit out of it.....we have done this for 5 years now, and we usually get bout 60 sumthin cars, sumwheres around that....
> *


whats up dogg. im going to try and make it. how far are you from dallas


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

sorry bout the misprint, more than 8 classes.....


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 22 2007, 06:57 PM~9284049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i will be there


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

appreciate da support troy... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

sounds good alex, hope 2 c u there....ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

SHOW starts at 12 what time are yall heading out there ????


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

I'll be there for sure!! LOL


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up Central Texas keep this at the top !!!! :biggrin: keep the events coming


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

We also have booth spaces available for $50 dollars....we have no for sure vendors yet, we r not sellin food, so if anyone interested let me know... also spectator entries are 5 dollars..this is 4 da kids...TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 22 2007, 06:57 PM~9284049
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what class would the 96 impala SS fall under?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

as of right now we might have a couple entries that might be questionable in the class, so we might try and create a few extra classes...


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2007, 09:45 PM~9327776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Count me in on this one.
It will be nice to meet up with Mike Suda and all of the Viejitos Car Club members...

(WHAT DO YOU SAY BENNY???) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

k onda Jaime we'll see whats up  :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

BIG ups to Viejitos for pulling people outta bed on a jacked up day to do the toy drive.. Hope yall got plenty of toys for the kids... Oh I have'nt recieved a call letting me know I won one of the raffles yet... :angry: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

[FONT=Optima]looking forward to the Belton show/toy drive .. Lets keep this topic @ the top Central Texas !!!!!  [/FONT]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

from what im hearing, its gonna be a very good show....Ive had calls, and we have talked 2 homies from all over, so it should be a nice turnout....TTT


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 22 2007, 06:57 PM~9284049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEED 2 BIKE CLASSES :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

what classes, and how many can yall bring???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 6 2007, 05:48 PM~9391136
> *what classes, and how many can yall bring???
> *


street n semi...........bout 5 bikes :dunno:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

6 days left till show time  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 22 2007, 06:57 PM~9284049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


foe everyone riding out with us. we are going to meet at bikini's bar and grill (on I35) we'll be leaving at 10:00 on the dot. be gased up when you get there. let me know who all is going that way i know who to wait on.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 30 2007, 04:00 PM~9341960
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

We just added 5 classes, and Alex we r adding another class for the bikes.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 11 2007, 11:24 PM~9431984
> *We just added 5 classes, and Alex we r adding another class for the bikes.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: foe everyone riding out with us. we are going to meet at bikini's bar and grill (on I35) we'll be leaving at 10:00 on the dot. be gased up when you get there. let me know who all is going that way i know who to wait on.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 12 2007, 10:46 AM~9433902
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: foe everyone riding out with us. we are going to meet at bikini's bar and grill (on I35) we'll be leaving at 10:00 on the dot. be gased up when you get there. let me know who all is going that way i know who to wait on.
> *



AN ATX ROLL OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 12 2007, 10:18 AM~9434130
> *AN ATX ROLL OUT  :biggrin:
> *


CONVOY :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

to the top !!! :twak:


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

its going to be a cold one on Sunday !!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

december 23rd

crusing santa toy drive


about 15 car clubs all at 
Adavance auto parts
930 s e millitary drive 
San Antonio texas

need more info, send me a pm


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

we would like to thank all who came out and showed love and support at this years toy drive, we had a good turnout. i would like 2 say im sorry from my club for the mixup towards the end, thanks 2 everyone, we really had a very good turnout and we raised good money for the kids.....thanks and hopefully yall can help us out next years show.....thanks


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

we had a good time,def see yall again next year.



Wheres all the pics?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Dec 17 2007, 02:44 PM~9470516
> *we had a good time,def see yall again next year.
> Wheres all the pics?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=325107&st=6520
pg. 326


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Dec 17 2007, 02:44 PM~9470516
> *we had a good time,def see yall again next year.
> Wheres all the pics?
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

REALLY good turnout !!! see yall again next year... We should all try to meet again for a big ass cruise, through all Central Texas Towns...That would be the shit... :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2007, 10:49 PM~9473258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 18 2007, 07:02 AM~9475591
> *REALLY good turnout !!!  see yall again next year...  We should all try to meet again for a big ass cruise, through all Central Texas Towns...That would be the shit... :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Great show L.S. put on, thanks for letting us come late! It was all for a good cause. Check us out at our new web page, http://www.myspace.com/1st_class_car_club and show some love, add us to your friends!!!! 1st Class C.C. is here to stay!!!! Thanks homies, Eric (V.P.)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Dec 18 2007, 09:09 PM~9480876
> *Great show L.S. put on, thanks for letting us come late! It was all for a good cause. Check us out at our new web page, http://www.myspace.com/1st_class_car_club  and show some love, add us to your friends!!!! 1st Class C.C. is here to stay!!!! Thanks homies, Eric (V.P.)
> *


WHOOP WHOOP! lol nice rides bro :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sundown Promotions produces Custom Car & Hot Rod Shows in Austin and San Antonio area...along with Car Shows and promotions on the West Coast. The 34th annual Custom Car & Hot Rod Show will take place on January 18, 19, & 20, 2008, at Austin's Palmer Events Center
http://www.sundownpromotions.com/


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS CENTRAL TEXAS......TTT for the WEGO Tour....to those who hasnt had the chance to show or go 2 the stops on the tour, i would definately try and plan 2 hit this next years tour stops for sure....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 24 2007, 01:17 PM~9521473
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS CENTRAL TEXAS......TTT for the WEGO Tour....to those who hasnt had the chance to show or go 2 the stops on the tour, i would definately try and plan 2 hit this next years tour stops for sure....
> *



what show is that?


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

TTT for cen Tex!!!! Wego, shows are tight. can't wait till next season!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Dec 27 2007, 08:02 AM~9540877
> *TTT for cen Tex!!!! Wego, shows are tight. can't wait till next season!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Dec 27 2007, 08:02 AM~9540877
> *TTT for cen Tex!!!! Wego, shows are tight. can't wait till next season!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

in the works of starting a Central Texas Lowrider Association...let me know who all would be interested...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 30 2007, 11:44 PM~9570550
> *in the works of starting a Central Texas Lowrider Association...let me know who all would be interested...
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 31 2007, 12:44 AM~9570550
> *in the works of starting a Central Texas Lowrider Association...let me know who all would be interested...
> *


we are down for it let's get it started


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 1 2008, 01:49 PM~9580247
> *we are down for it let's get it started
> *


x2


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It looks like we will be in Austin for 2 stops on the WEGO Tour next year (5/4 and 9/14). Also, we are working on Temple, TX as well....so Central, TX will definitely be represented on the tour!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 2 2008, 10:04 AM~9586615
> *It looks like we will be in Austin for 2 stops on the WEGO Tour next year (5/4 and 9/14).  Also, we are working on Temple, TX as well....so Central, TX will definitely be represented on the tour!
> *



yes Central Texas will be gettin much love from the WEGO Tour...get with ya real soon bout the Temple stop...TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 2 2008, 10:04 AM~9586615
> *It looks like we will be in Austin for 2 stops on the WEGO Tour next year (5/4 and 9/14).  Also, we are working on Temple, TX as well....so Central, TX will definitely be represented on the tour!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT for cen Tex!!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

any Central Tejas shows before Cinco De Mayo. :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 8 2008, 07:58 AM~9637992
> *any Central Tejas shows before Cinco De Mayo.  :dunno:
> *


the wego tour should be stopping by


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

sup homies? We going to be riding this Sat, in Killeen, and then to the park, we are looking at about 11:30 at the 7-11 on willow springs and taking a ride to the park and burning some meat, we will be collecting $5 per person at the 7-11 for the food, BYOB!!!!!! hope to see ya'll there, oh yeah the reason.............. one of our member will be leaving to Iraq on sunday.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hope all goes well .... tell that vato I said keep it safe ... won't be able to make it though wish I could I'd love to roll through my old home town .. the 254 K-town...Big ups to 1st Class keep em cruising...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jan 10 2008, 06:45 PM~9661974
> *sup homies? We going to be riding this Sat, in Killeen, and then to the park, we are looking at about 11:30 at the 7-11 on willow springs and taking a ride to the park and burning some meat, we will be collecting $5 per person at the 7-11 for the food, BYOB!!!!!! hope to see ya'll there, oh yeah the reason.............. one of our member will be leaving to Iraq on sunday.
> *


Had a blast hookin up wit you guys, yall finally got me to bring my bucket out the garage......but shes gone back into hiding til i get my stripes done so my shit can look like yalls rides......i get at yall real soon :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yo Erik any pics from the BBQ ? post em up ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2008 
Jan 18-20 San Antonio Autorama Alamodome San Antonio TX US 
Jan 26-Feb 3 Houston Auto Show Reliant Center mail Houston TX US 
Feb 15-17 Dallas Autorama Dallas Market Center Dallas TX US 
Feb 16-17 Winter Conroe Swap Meet Montgomery County Fairgrounds mail Conroe TX US 
Mar 8 East Texas Spring Showdown Marshall High School mail Marshall TX US 
Mar 13-16 Greater Tarrant County Auto Show Fort Worth Convention Center Fort Worth TX US 
Apr 2-6 Dallas Auto Show Dallas Convention Center mail Dallas TX US 
Apr 4-6 Greenville Swap Meet & Car Show Hunt County Fairgrounds, FM1570 mail Greenville TX US 
Apr 8 North Houston Spring Swap Meet Sam Houston Race Park mail Houston TX US 
Apr 11-13 Texas Motorsports Expo Ford Park mail Beaumont TX US 
Apr 12 Belton Lion's Club Car Show Don Ringler Chevrolet mail Temple TX US 
Apr 18-20 Memory Road Classic Car Show Texas Motor Speedway mail Ft. Worth TX US 
Apr 19-20 Texas VW Classic Ladybird Johnson Municipal Park mail Fredericksburg TX US 
Apr 25-27 Grand Prix of Houston Car Show Reliant Center mail Houston TX US 
Apr 26 Shakers & Scrapers Car Show Derrick Days Celebration mail Corsicana TX US 
May 3 Joe P. Collins Memorial Car & Truck Show Wal-Mart - US-59, South of Loop 287 mail Lufkin TX US 
May 3 St. Joan of Arc Car Show 2829 Ackerman Rd mail San Antonio TX US 
May 4 Eagle Car & Bike Show East Montgomery County Fairgrounds- Bull Sallas Park mail New Caney TX US 
May 16-18 Lone Star Corvette Classic Texas Motor Speedway mail Fort Worth TX US 
May 17 Rally on the Square Town Square mail Frankston TX US 
Jun 1 Summer Jam Car Show American Legion - off Hwy 36, South of Hwy 59 by Fort Bend County Fairgrounds mail Rosenberg TX US 
Jun 21 Bringin' Back Memories Car Show Crockett Street Entertainment District mail Beaumont TX US 
Aug 30 Texas Oldest Rod Run Comanche Trail Park mail Big Spring TX US 
Oct 4 Old Time Saturday Car Show Downtown mail Farmersville TX US


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 20 2007, 09:25 PM~9496822
> *Sundown Promotions produces Custom Car & Hot Rod Shows in Austin and San Antonio area...along with Car Shows and promotions on the West Coast.  The 34th annual Custom Car & Hot Rod Show will take place on January 18, 19, & 20, 2008, at Austin's Palmer Events Center
> http://www.sundownpromotions.com/
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

when i get home later ( im at work) i will hit ya'll up with our club myspace link, so ya can check out the club, and pic's from the bbq!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

ANYTHING GOING DOWN IN WEST TEXAS :biggrin:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok fella's sorry it took so long to get back, but heres the link to one of Cen. Texas newes C.C. http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...51-8b7c8a791bf6 stop buy and show some love, Later E.


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

March 30 lo lo show in S.A. Any body know where at?


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Sup Cen. Tex? any one going riding today it's nice as hell!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i know its kind of early but- WE ARE PLANNING ANOTHER CRUISE FOR APRIL 5TH TEXAS RELAY AND HOT ROD WEEKEND



EVERYONE SHOULD COME


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

sounds like a plan less do diss...


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jan 25 2008, 09:50 AM~9780517
> *March 30 lo lo show in S.A.  Any body know where at?
> *


Hasn't been posted, but it's usually at Rosedale Park. I'll see if I can stop by USA tomorrow to look for some flyers.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Checked but flyers weren't ready yet, but looks like it's at Rosedale though.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 9 2008, 01:11 PM~9648783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 4 2008, 08:34 AM~9860641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: whats up central Tejas ?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 4 2008, 10:34 AM~9860641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this show wasent that good last year was not orginized at all....gave out trophies late as hell and the judging was terrible......me and my cousin bike got beat out by a san antonio bike that had no chance against us at a lrm show........my personal oponion is that the give the special awards to the local people from san antonio....


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

I haven't actually gone to a Redline show in over 5 years they did show a lotta favoritism towards certain parties. I live a stones throw away from big south ent. I might go pick up a ticket. Are kids under 12 free to get in? Any hop or dance?


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT
for the low low show.
USAMOTORSPORTS always puts on a show.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Feb 6 2008, 12:21 AM~9874729
> *TTT
> for the low low show.
> USAMOTORSPORTS always puts on a show.
> *


THATS TRUE......THE BEST PART OF THE SHOW......


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

We're having a plate sale on Feb. 9th, 2008 for the church I go to, Templo Armonia Christiana. It's on the corner of Monterrey and 19th street, where the park is. Chicken, sausage, and all the trimmings - $6.00 donation per plate.

Any help would be appreciated.

Call John for tickets - 210-724-2271


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Gilbert and the team at USA do put up the best part of any show, and Lewis at redline has been doing this for a minute. They are good people. I just got tired of seeing the same 30 cars in the show.. I did like that my kids got in free, especially for the admission price for an adult. I only kept going for the hop and dance, know we can just see it all on the internet.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

honestly, not 2 talk down on the low low car show, but my club showed strong at a show in like 2004 i believe and they didnt do us fair at all, we had a strong lineup, and none of our cars won, hell we had multiple lrm winners there, hell they didnt even call out my class there, and at that time it was an 86 regal..they left early before the awards, and people was just goin up there and gettin awards, cause there was nobody that was doin it really, cause they stopped calling out the awards early...it really put a bad name for us, that is really why we have never gone back, hell we got a lot of coverage at that show, we had a news person from mundo latino i believe interview us, and had pictures from couple magazines, we really was disappointed.... this was us at the show....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

yea i wasnt even at that show but i heard about it. me drive 3 hours just to see them give their friends the awards nah thats ok. kinda sounds like the LULAC shows down here in cen tex .. they give their friends and kinfolks the throphies before anyone else and put cutlass's and regal's under lowrider luxury ok ill shut up now but i think yall get the point.. but big ups to the WEGO tour.. for me and anyone else wanting to show or just check out car shows in Texas, WEGO tour has my 2 thumbs up. iam nowhere close to having my lincoln ready for this year but its in the making.. Whats up Knights of Pleasure, Firme Tiempo, Latin Rollerz, and 1st class.. i see yall doin it big. all of Central Texas is doin it big when it comes to lowriding from Waco 2 Temple 2 Killeen n Austin. theres alot of competition around here thats fa sho.. and at the end of the day we can all cruise like one big happy family and thats what makes me proud to be a part of this sport. *ok ok i can see the tear wanting to come down your face tito* so ill stop 


Latin Style CC Representa


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: whats up ?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*FEB 24TH 2008
11AM-5PM
EVERYONE IS WELCOME........."WE MEAN EVERYONE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*
*
MORE INFO CONTACT
GOOFY (832-213-8219)*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 7 2008, 10:33 AM~9885363
> *:wave:  whats up ?
> *



whats up bro? you going to any of the wego tour shows this year? they have 2 in austin and 2 in waco and we might even have our own stop on the wego tour either in temple or belton. just ask tito bout that cuz iam a lil too slow to keep up wit that stuff. but if food, chicks, and clean cars are there then you can always count me in =) i cant wait for the weather to warm up so we can all start cruising again


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T T FOR CENTRAL TEXAS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i havent been to chicano park in a min.. we gotta hit that up on a nice sunday afternoon sometime.. austin got them females thats fa sho and clean cars up da ass.. makes me not wanna come home everytime we go down there =(


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i havent been to chicano park in a min.. we gotta hit that up on a nice sunday afternoon sometime.. austin got them females thats fa sho and clean cars up da ass.. makes me not wanna come home everytime we go down there =(


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ttt :werd:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Feb 4 2008, 11:34 AM~9860641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can you guys post pics of the show.... ms lowlow contest looks good :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 7 2008, 07:58 PM~9889425
> *
> 
> 
> ...



look at Tito up there.. i wonder why he's the only one not wearing shorts hmmmmm who knows.. lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas

1st Annual "Back To School Bash" car show- put it on the calender :biggrin: 

we'll post a flyer soon- still working on it

if you have questions PM me- MiKLO
or Rick- impala_ss_in_atx 



anyone intersted in vending at our show let me know


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2008, 07:35 PM~9910523
> *Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas
> 
> 1st Annual "Back To School Bash" car show- put it on the calender  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

To any clubs that are interested in a Central Texas Lowrider Association, please pm me and we can setup sum stuff, we will hopefully be meeting real soon, thanx


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 07:03 AM~9914751
> *To any clubs that are interested in a Central Texas Lowrider Association, please pm me and we can setup sum stuff, we will hopefully be meeting real soon, thanx
> *



that is cool. please keep us in the loop


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2008, 06:35 PM~9910523
> *Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas
> 
> 1st Annual "Back To School Bash" car show- put it on the calender  :biggrin:
> ...


i am working on the flyer


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2008, 07:35 PM~9910523
> *Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas
> 
> 1st Annual "Back To School Bash" car show- put it on the calender  :biggrin:
> ...



hell yea keep us informed.. looks like theres a shit load of shows this year thats whats up.... hopefully the Central Texas Lowrider Association works out so we can all be one big happy family and show the Houston and DFW areas how we do it down here


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 11 2008, 04:23 PM~9918142
> *i am working on the flyer
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

whatz up cen tex!!!!! when is the first show? ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2008, 06:35 PM~9910523
> * ttt *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Central Texas Shows on the Tour include:
5/4 - Cinco De Mayo at Travis County Expo Center (Austin) by LMPevents
6/1 - Summer Car Show Explozion at Hays Civic Center (San Marcos) by M&M Promotions
6/8 - Summer Kick-Off at Waco Convention Center (Waco) by LMPevents
9/14 - Fiestas Patrias Festival at Travis County Expo Center (Austin) by LMPevents
9/21 - Showdown by the River at Waco Convention Center (Waco) by Estrella C.C.

Also, check out "97.9 The Beat" Show up in Dallas on April 27th...it's one of the biggest shows of the year....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 16 2008, 10:47 AM~9957237
> *  ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 27 2008, 07:03 PM~9798295
> *i know its kind of early but- WE ARE PLANNING ANOTHER CRUISE FOR APRIL 5TH TEXAS RELAY AND HOT ROD WEEKEND
> EVERYONE SHOULD COME
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

WeGo Tour passes through like twice


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:no: :no: ..more than that, LATIN STYLE presents CENTRAL TEXAS SHOWDOWN AUGUST 24th FRANK MAYBORN CENTER....INDOOR/OUTDOOR....MORE INFO COMING SOON... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2008, 05:35 PM~9910523
> *Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas
> 
> 1st Annual "Back To School Bash" car show- put it on the calender  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

TTTFCT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 20 2008, 07:19 AM~9985128
> *  TTTFCT
> *


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Big UPs for Central Texas ... Rep Your clubs... *FIRME TIEMPO *</span>in the house..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 22 2008, 12:26 PM~10004538
> *Big UPs for Central Texas ...  Rep Your clubs...  Knights Of Pleasure C.C.</span>*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Any pics from the cruise that went on this Saturday in Killeen ... ??? Man it was nice seeing all those lows in my old hometown... :tears: f%$& that shit its about damn time.... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2008, 09:51 AM~10017151
> *Knights Of Pleasure C.C.
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

ttt for TEXAS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 20 2008, 07:19 AM~9985128
> *  TTTFCT
> *


----------



## badmouth (Sep 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

texas muthafucka thats where i stay :biggrin: :guns:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 27 2008, 06:05 AM~10040682
> *texas muthafucka thats where i stay  :biggrin:  :guns:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 18 2008, 03:14 PM~9971688
> *:no:  :no: ..more than that, LATIN STYLE presents CENTRAL TEXAS SHOWDOWN AUGUST 24th FRANK MAYBORN CENTER....INDOOR/OUTDOOR....MORE INFO COMING SOON... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Feb 28 2008, 04:24 PM~10051984
> *i will be there :biggrin:
> *



whats up troy..i already know you will... :biggrin: ...u get da masta back yet....cant wait 2 see it..ill see ya next weekend.... :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 29 2008, 01:21 AM~10056135
> *whats up troy..i already know you will... :biggrin: ...u get da masta back yet....cant wait 2 see it..ill see ya next weekend.... :biggrin:
> *


whats up dogg. i dont have it yet but it is coming along i should have it for next weekend :biggrin: if not im still going  see you next weekend dog


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

sup homies, last sat in K town was the shit!! Thanks for all the support, Oh yeah 1st CLASS in this MF! hey where going rollin this saterday, and post up at the O'rileys on rancer, again!!!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Mar 1 2008, 01:09 AM~10062839
> *sup homies, last sat in K town was the shit!! Thanks for all the support, Oh yeah 1st CLASS in this MF! hey where going rollin this saterday, and post up at the O'rileys on rancer, again!!!!!
> *


sounds cool wish I could be there I'll let some of the other peeps know hopefully they'll make it out there..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Feb 28 2008, 05:24 PM~10051984
> *i will be there :biggrin:
> *



i should be at that show :biggrin: .. wait i kinda have to huh? hopefully we can drink some brew there cuz they let us at the austin show but they was trippin at the waco show but the guys from Killeen were still able to sneek it in .. thanks guyz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: but after a few of em i started to :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 18 2008, 04:14 PM~9971688
> *:no:  :no: ..more than that, LATIN STYLE presents CENTRAL TEXAS SHOWDOWN AUGUST 24th FRANK MAYBORN CENTER....INDOOR/OUTDOOR....MORE INFO COMING SOON... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Mar 1 2008, 01:09 AM~10062839
> *sup homies, last sat in K town was the shit!! Thanks for all the support, Oh yeah 1st CLASS in this MF! hey where going rollin this saterday, and post up at the O'rileys on rancer, again!!!!!
> *



iam still waiting on gettin my rims so i can hit up Ktown and chill wit yall boyz. i aint been over there in a whole min. with gas being $3.14 shit i aint really been anywhere but once i get my shit lookin the way i want it to ill be everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

What the hell is up ?


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Final verdict for the 30th; San Antonio or San Marcos? I just want to go were there is a larger turn out. I am paying over 10 dollars for a ticket so I want to see as much as I can. Any word if a hop or dance is scheduled at San Marcos?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Mar 11 2008, 07:53 AM~10141198
> *Final verdict for the 30th; San Antonio or San Marcos? I just want to go were there is a larger turn out. I am paying over 10 dollars for a ticket so I want to see as much as I can. Any word if a hop or dance is scheduled at San Marcos?
> *



i think i will be hitting the san marcos show up. last year the san antonio show did not end til 10..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Who is puttin down the Backyard boogie in centex


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 12 2008, 01:28 AM~10148772
> *Who is puttin down the Backyard boogie in centex
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

had to save it C.T. from page 4 bump


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 27 2008, 07:03 PM~9798295
> *i know its kind of early but- WE ARE PLANNING ANOTHER CRUISE FOR <span style=\'color:red\'>APRIL 5TH TEXAS RELAY AND HOT ROD WEEKEND</span>
> EVERYONE SHOULD COME
> *


yall ready to cruise? :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Anybody goin up to the ULA picnic in Dallas this weekend :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

LEGIONS BIKE CLUB WILL BE HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR WASH ON MARCH 29TH, 2008 AT FIRESTONE IN FRONT OF HIGHLAND MALL IN AUSTIN TEXAS FROM 9 AM TILL 3:30 PM.....THE FUND RAISER WILL GO TO OUR TRIP TO THE DALLAS CAR SHOW FROM THE WEGO TOUR ON APRIL 27TH 2008,,,WE WILL BE EXCEPTING DONATIONS IN RETURN WE WILL WASH YOUR CAR....ALSO WILL HAVE SOME DRINKS,HOT DOGS,CUP CAKES FOR SALE.....ANY QUESTIONS PM ME......THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 17 2008, 01:20 PM~10188382
> *Anybody goin up to the ULA picnic in Dallas this weekend :dunno:
> *



I would, but my Lac is goin in the shop, trying 2 get ready for the April 27th Dallas show, you going?? are you from Central Texas?? Havent seen your ride around, but looks real clean.....hit me up if ya need somethin???


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 17 2008, 05:25 PM~10190840
> *I would, but my Lac is goin in the shop, trying 2 get ready for the April 27th Dallas show, you going?? are you from Central Texas?? Havent seen your ride around, but looks real clean.....hit me up if ya need somethin???
> *


yea I'm from cen tex rite now...out in Killeen, I'm thinkin bout goin to reserve my trailer at uhaul tommorrow and roll up sunday morn, but I dont know yet, depends on if anythings goin on down here....thanks on the car its alright, just a street car nothing more nothing like you guy's ride, yall shit is clean maybe my next car will be like that :biggrin: , if you need anything let me know too....I don't roll with a crew or nuttin just usually me by myself I'll ride out wit anybody thats ridin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 17 2008, 07:24 PM~10191289
> *yea I'm from cen tex rite now...out in Killeen, I'm thinkin bout goin to reserve my trailer at uhaul tommorrow and roll up sunday morn, but I dont know yet, depends on if anythings goin on down here....thanks on the car its alright, just a street car nothing more nothing like you guy's ride, yall shit is clean maybe my next car will be like that :biggrin: , if you need anything let me know too....I don't roll with a crew or nuttin just usually me by myself I'll ride out wit anybody thats ridin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you in the army??? hey at least you doin it right, mines is a street everyday ride also...thanks , appreciate it... :biggrin: hey aint nothin wrong with rollin by yourself, as long as u aint a hata, everything is alright...shit man, if ya eva wanna roll, you dont have 2 be apart of our club in order 2 roll with us, we dont take nothin away from nobody, we all in this cause we love this...i think i seen your ride on craigslist right?? hit me up anytime homie... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 17 2008, 11:18 PM~10194381
> *you in the army??? hey at least you doin it right, mines is a street everyday ride also...thanks , appreciate it... :biggrin:  hey aint nothin wrong with rollin by yourself, as long as u aint a hata, everything is alright...shit man, if ya eva wanna roll, you dont have 2 be apart of our club in order 2 roll with us, we dont take nothin away from nobody, we all in this cause we love this...i think i seen your ride on craigslist right??  hit me up anytime homie... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the open invite, nah my rides neva been on craigslist hell i bareley get to bring it out :biggrin: , no hate from me until its given ya kno I may have to hit yall up to get some ridin done :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 27 2008, 07:03 PM~9798295
> *i know its kind of early but- WE ARE PLANNING ANOTHER CRUISE FOR APRIL 5TH TEXAS RELAY AND HOT ROD WEEKEND
> EVERYONE SHOULD COME
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

if anyone is gonna be out in Killeen Sunday afternoon or maybe Austin let me know. i get off work at 4 and i wanna come out n cruise if the weather is right. its all raining today =( yall let me know if anything is going on ..........


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn Miggy you a hard core roller :biggrin: even Easter don't keep that brotha away from the streets


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 18 2008, 04:37 PM~10199775
> *if anyone is gonna be out in Killeen Sunday afternoon or maybe Austin let me know.  i get off work at 4 and i wanna come out n cruise if the weather is right.  its all raining today =( yall let me know if anything is going on ..........
> *


I'll probaly be out in killeen, if I don't take my car up to the ULA picnic in Dallas


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 17 2008, 03:07 PM~10189659
> *LEGIONS BIKE CLUB WILL BE HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR WASH ON MARCH 29TH, 2008 AT FIRESTONE IN FRONT OF HIGHLAND MALL IN AUSTIN TEXAS FROM 9 AM TILL 3:30 PM.....THE FUND RAISER WILL GO TO OUR TRIP TO THE DALLAS CAR SHOW FROM THE WEGO TOUR ON APRIL 27TH 2008,,,WE WILL BE EXCEPTING DONATIONS IN RETURN WE WILL WASH YOUR CAR....ALSO WILL HAVE SOME DRINKS,HOT DOGS,CUP CAKES FOR SALE.....ANY QUESTIONS PM ME......THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...
> *


WHATS UP HOMIES FROM LEGIONS BIKE CLUB? GOOD LUCK WITH UR FUN RAISER ON THE 27TH. I WISH U GUYS THE BEST AT THE SHOW IN DALLAS. I WENT TO THE SHOW LAST YEAR AND IT WAS LIKE OR EVEN BETTER THEN A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW. ONE OF THE BEST I'VE EVER BEEN TO.


THIS IS ME IN DALLAS 2007


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 11 2008, 02:13 PM~10143737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*_@Mar 19 2008, 11:58 AM~10205224
> *WHATS UP HOMIES FROM LEGIONS BIKE CLUB? GOOD LUCK WITH UR FUN RAISER ON THE 27TH. I WISH U GUYS THE BEST AT THE SHOW IN DALLAS. I WENT TO THE SHOW LAST YEAR AND IT WAS LIKE OR EVEN BETTER THEN A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW. ONE OF THE BEST I'VE EVER BEEN TO.
> 
> 
> ...



thanks bro ....u going to be there this year....your car looks bad ass....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 19 2008, 07:12 AM~10203681
> *damn Miggy you a hard core roller  :biggrin:  even Easter don't keep that brotha away from the streets
> *



 well if the day is nice i wanna come out for a cruise. or i might just stay home and light up the pit. its just i been workin on my car for a lil over a month now so i been on stocks and havent came out. i miss takin a good cruise around town with all the low lows. here's how my car is lookin now. i still got a lil more work to do to it though ..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 18 2008, 06:37 PM~10199775
> *if anyone is gonna be out in Killeen Sunday afternoon or maybe Austin let me know.  i get off work at 4 and i wanna come out n cruise if the weather is right.  its all raining today =( yall let me know if anything is going on ..........
> *


will be at the park easter weekin(chacon). Hell were spendin the night sat night to hold our spot :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

whats up, ya'll? Mike how you been homie? Man we got to put together a ride, i wish i would of checked this a few days ago, shit i would of took my 60 to dallas with you mike!!!! hey man you gotta hit me up bro, 319 7102.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*We will be cruising this Sat. night (April 5th) in Downtown Austin for the Texas Relays and Hot Rod weekend, we are inviting everyone out- car clubs or solo, lowrider or big rims, just anyone who wants to ride.  The meet up spot will be at the old Albertsons on Riverside and Pleasant Valley at 9:00p

Lets bring back the old "cruise nights"
if you have any questions you can PM me <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=48695\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=48695</a> or call me at 512-576-4210  *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

will be there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 31 2008, 06:52 AM~10295843
> *will be there
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I am trying to gage interest in some of our Texas riders on who would be interested in joining LUXURIOUS CC with me. I have been talking to Paul from LUXURIOUS out of Cali and we are talking serious talk here on bringing LUXURIOUS to Texas. If you are seroius hit me up on a PM and shoot me some pics of your rides and we can go from there! Also much love to all the other Texas clubs out there :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

We are having a car show down here in belton on April 13th, i will have a flyer posted soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 31 2008, 02:18 PM~10298821
> *We are having a car show down here in belton on April 13th, i will have a flyer posted soon.. :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 31 2008, 01:18 PM~10298821
> *We are having a car show down here in belton on April 13th, i will have a flyer posted soon.. :biggrin:
> *


 I'll b there :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2008, 10:30 AM~10289220
> *We will be cruising this Sat. night (April 5th) in Downtown Austin for the Texas Relays and Hot Rod weekend, we are inviting everyone out- car clubs or solo, lowrider or big rims, just anyone who wants to ride.  The meet up spot will be at the old Albertsons on Riverside and Pleasant Valley at 9:00p
> 
> Lets bring back the old "cruise nights"
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam down to hit up ATX for tx relayz weekend.. tito wha bout you? oh yea your boxers are still here in my room


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 1 2008, 06:34 PM~10310419
> *iam down to hit up ATX for tx relayz weekend.. tito wha bout you?  oh yea your boxers are still here in my room
> *



shut up stupid :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...i gotta see if im gonna put da lac in da shop yet..but if it aint, then you already know..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 1 2008, 07:49 PM~10310570
> *HERES A PIC OF MY LITTLE GIRLS BIKE, IF YOU HEAR OF ANYTHING PLEASE LET ME KNOW, THIS BIKE WAS STOLEN FROM MY GARAGE AND THIS IS NOT ANY KIND OF APRIL FOOLS BULLSHIT....ITS GOTTA BE SOME LITTLE FUCKIN KID AROUND THE AREA SO IF YOU GUYS HEAR OR SEE ANYTHING, PLEASE CALL ME, I HAVE ATTACHED A PIC FOR REFERENCE.  THIS SHIT SUCKS MAN, AND MY LIL GIRL AND ME ARE FUCKIN PISSED.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> THIS BIKE HAS TO BE IN THE FT WORTH DALLAS AREA.  I LIVE IN NORTH FT WORTH AND WILL BE LOOKING AS WELL AS A BUNCH OF OTHER PEOPLE.
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 1 2008, 05:34 PM~10310419
> *iam down to hit up ATX for tx relayz weekend.. tito wha bout you?  oh yea your boxers are still here in my room
> *


 :roflmao: :|


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 4 2008, 10:11 AM~10333078
> *ttt
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

How was the cruise last Saturday?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 8 2008, 09:26 AM~10362768
> *How was the cruise last Saturday?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 31 2007, 12:44 AM~9570550
> *in the works of starting a Central Texas Lowrider Association...let me know who all would be interested...
> *



any news?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 9 2008, 05:01 PM~10375167
> *any news?
> *



x2 :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 9 2008, 05:01 PM~10375167
> *any news?
> *



sorry guys, been super busy...lets get together maybe at the show, or after the 2 wego stops coming up....call me if you wanna talk about it....254-541-3177


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2008, 03:35 PM~10365423
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW you gave them your autograph, you must be famous. They like to get mine too.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 9 2008, 08:08 PM~10376397
> *sorry guys, been super busy...lets get together maybe at the show, or after the 2 wego stops coming up....call me if you wanna talk about it....254-541-3177
> *



Tito is the best counselor in central texas ... guranteed :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*The 1st Annual Spring Bling 2k8 Carshow n Concert has been moved to another location and this is a bigger and better place to make sure there is enough room for all the rides and all the people that are expected to attend the show this Sunday. It has been moved to SummerFun USA in Belton .. all the times are still the same. For anyone showing, you can come early to start registering and setting up and show starts at 12 noon.. Here are some directions how to get to the park for anyone who might not know how to get there.. Any questions just hit me or Tito up and we'll be glad to help ya out..

Summer Fun Water Park
1410 Waco Rd.



Belton, TX 76513

Directions

From Killeen take US-190 E to I-35 N. After you merge ontoI-35 N/US-190 E, take exit 294B towards FM-93/E 6th Ave. Turn left at the light onto FM93. FM93 turns into E 6th Ave. Turn right on FM 817at the Cefco/Shell station onto Waco Rd. Follow Waco Rd. 8/10 pf a mile until you come to the park on the left side of the road just before the bridge crossing Leon River.




Traveling north from Austin and I-35 N, take exit 294B towards FM-93/E 6th Ave. Turn left at the light onto FM93. FM93 turns into E 6thAve. Turn right on FM 817 at the Cefco/Shell station onto Waco Rd. Follow Waco Rd. 8/10 of a mile until you come to the park on the left side of the road just before the bridge crossing Leon River.




Traveling south from Waco/Temple, take I-35 South to the Midway Exit (297), turn right onto Midway and follow it a few yards to the stop sign. Turn left at the stop sign onto Charter Road and we are exactly 2.0 miles up on the right hand side.*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 11 2008, 12:07 PM~10391058
> *Tito is the best counselor in central texas ... guranteed  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx miggy, i try the best i can do.....we will all get 2gether at the show and talk more about it.... :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 01:18 PM~10413503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey K.O.P. hope you guys had a good turnout for your car wash......




who all from cen tex is goin up to dallas this weekend?


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

SUP, REGAL RYDER! I JUST WANTED TO THANK YOU AND EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO CRUISE ON MARCH 1ST WHICH WAS THE HOMIES FROM EXOTIC ONES, FIRME TIEMPO, FIRST CLASS, AND THE SOLO RYDERZ. THANK YOU GUYS. I WILL PM YOU AS SOON AS SOON AS I GET THE COPIES OF THE DVDS I REALLY THINK THAT YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO TRIP OUT WHEN YOU SEE HOW CRAZY WE LOOK CRUISING THAT DAY. ITS A MUST SEE. THANKS.

JAIME






WE WERE ROLLIN 13 DEEP THAT DAY WITH SOME OF CENTRAL TEXAS BADDEST RIDES. :biggrin: THATS EASIER SAID THEN DONE. THANKS GUYS...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey miklo we should try and get a cruise again but durning the day that we can get it better on camera......what you think?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 20 2008, 03:32 PM~10460757
> *hey miklo we should try and get a cruise again but durning the day that we can get it better on camera......what you think?
> *


video cam?

yeah maybe a cruise before our next meeting


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 20 2008, 02:05 PM~10459700
> *Hey K.O.P. hope you guys had a good turnout for your car wash......
> who all from cen tex is goin up to dallas this weekend?
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 20 2008, 02:05 PM~10459700
> *Hey K.O.P. hope you guys had a good turnout for your car wash......
> who all from cen tex is goin up to dallas this weekend?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 20 2008, 12:05 PM~10459700
> *Hey K.O.P. hope you guys had a good turnout for your car wash......
> who all from cen tex is goin up to dallas this weekend?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

I know there is a show here in K town, on sat, we plan on showing and BBQ'N at the show, so shit ride on out there if you want more info hit me up on here and i will get it too you!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up Erik see if yall cant check this show out ..



> _Originally posted by wildthing 2000_@Apr 15 2008, 01:36 PM~10421756
> *more info come and join us
> 
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Apr 22 2008, 07:52 PM~10480384
> *I know there is a show here in K town, on sat, we plan on showing and BBQ'N at the show, so shit ride on out there if you want more info hit me up on here and i will get it too you!!
> *


where at? :biggrin:


I was gonna go to that show in Dallas but Tim's like the price at the door is 30.00 hell it was only 35.00 tom register fuck that with gas being 3.50 a gallon it just aint that worth it to me


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 20 2008, 05:40 PM~10461193
> *video cam?
> 
> yeah maybe a cruise before our next meeting
> *


yeas and sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Texaz Outlaw (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 23 2008, 09:32 AM~10483693
> *where at? :biggrin:
> I was gonna go to that show in Dallas but Tim's like the price at the door is 30.00 hell it was only 35.00 tom register fuck that with gas being 3.50 a gallon it just aint that worth it to me
> *



heard it was by the rodeo grounds you know W.S. Young past the Mall it the Killeen civic center area.. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Apr 22 2008, 08:52 PM~10480384
> *I know there is a show here in K town, on sat, we plan on showing and BBQ'N at the show, so shit ride on out there if you want more info hit me up on here and i will get it too you!!
> *


cat custom is throwing it i believe....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Apr 22 2008, 08:52 PM~10480384
> *I know there is a show here in K town, on sat, we plan on showing and BBQ'N at the show, so shit ride on out there if you want more info hit me up on here and i will get it too you!!
> *


cat custom is throwing it i believe....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 23 2008, 12:13 PM~10485634
> *heard it was by the rodeo grounds you know W.S. Young past the Mall it the Killeen civic center area..  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks SS now I know where Imma be


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

ok heres all the info, "Celebrate Killeen Fest!" presented by Cat Customs on apr 26 behind Killeen Community Center on W.S. young drive. There is another show on the 26th as well, i dont have all the info, but what i do know is that it's in Jarald<? Texas about 20 min from belton, and it's mostly all low lows that go to this one! I have a feeling the cat customs one is going to be alot of donks, bikes, and imports? but who knows, i will post more info as i get it!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Apr 24 2008, 08:23 AM~10492281
> *ok heres all the info, "Celebrate Killeen Fest!" presented by Cat Customs on apr 26 behind Killeen Community Center on W.S. young drive.  There is another show on the 26th as well, i dont have all the info, but what i do know is that it's in Jarald<? Texas about 20 min from belton, and it's mostly all low lows that go to this one! I have a feeling the cat customs one is going to be alot of donks, bikes, and imports? but who knows, i will post more info as i get it!!!
> *


think imma try my hand at this one :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

heres some more info, it's Cinco de mayo festival and annual car show, on the 26th, at the Jarrell flea market, 7 lowrider catagories, and 8 classic catagories, a hop comp, 1st takes $100 and trophy, 2nd 50 and a trophy, 3rd trophy, reg. is 30, but you get a free t-shirt!!!lol judging starts at 3pm.
1st Class C.C. will be rolling!!!!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^^


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Apr 26 2008, 01:54 AM~10507492
> *heres some more info, it's Cinco de mayo festival and annual car show, on the 26th, at the Jarrell flea market, 7 lowrider catagories, and 8 classic catagories, a hop comp, 1st takes $100 and trophy, 2nd 50 and a trophy, 3rd trophy, reg. is 30, but you get a free t-shirt!!!lol judging starts at 3pm.
> 1st Class C.C. will be rolling!!!!!
> *



hey bro i enjoyed chillin wit all of yall at the show that day then riding Killeen afterwards. congradulations to everyone that placed. it was hot as hell out in Jarrell and iam sun burned like crazy OUCH :uh: but i came home with 1st place lowrider luxury so its all good :biggrin: *BIG SHOUT OUT TO BIG DAVE OF KILLEEN WHO HIT UP THE CAT CUSTOMS SHOW IN K TOWN THAT DAY AND WENT HOME WITH BEST OF SHOW AGAIN *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 29 2008, 07:41 AM~10530114
> *hey bro i enjoyed chillin wit all of yall at the show that day then riding Killeen afterwards.  congradulations to everyone that placed.  it was hot as hell out in Jarrell and iam sun burned like crazy OUCH :uh:  but i came home with 1st place lowrider luxury so its all good :biggrin:  BIG SHOUT OUT TO BIG DAVE OF KILLEEN WHO HIT UP THE CAT CUSTOMS SHOW IN K TOWN THAT DAY AND WENT HOME WITH BEST OF SHOW AGAIN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 29 2008, 11:39 AM~10530801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i'll be there homie .. see yall in Austin on Sunday :thumbsup:  .. who all from central texas plan on being out there this Sunday?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Check out the pics from the Cinco De Mayo Parade today.

http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/5mayo/cinco.html


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2008, 04:35 PM~10581792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 3 2008, 07:00 PM~10568175
> *Check out the pics from the Cinco De Mayo Parade today.
> 
> http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/5mayo/cinco.html
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

sup with the peeps from midland, odessa peeps? pm me ill be visiting in mid june for a week then will be moving hopefully by July


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 14 2008, 11:35 PM~10658456
> * :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz it do CT.....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 20 2008, 05:32 PM~10698167
> *wuz it do CT.....
> *



whats da damn deal homie....hopefully we can all do da damn thang this year....reppin all over Texas


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 21 2008, 09:52 PM~10708516
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 21 2008, 09:52 PM~10708516
> *ttt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

just 2 let everybody know, big cruise in Waco Saturday 4 the Annual Rally in the Valley....there will be a lot of rides out there, plus we will be talkin more on the Central Texas Lowrider Council...so whoever can make it, please ride out there... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 22 2008, 08:20 PM~10715528
> *just 2 let everybody know, big cruise in Waco Saturday 4 the Annual Rally in the Valley....there will be a lot of rides out there, plus we will be talkin more on the Central Texas Lowrider Council...so whoever can make it, please ride out there... :biggrin:
> *



Man I wanna go......


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL..... Those that are interested please let me know as soon as you can...thanks :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL..... Those that are interested please let me know as soon as you can...thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

give me some examples and or advantages of being part of a lowrider council... other than comrodery ( ? spelling ), networking, BBQ's :biggrin: , ... just needing more info to have answers to the ?'s I'm going to get when I bring it up to the club... When is the meeting to discuSS the council Where will it be being held @ ?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

We are going 2 have more "scheduled" cruisings, get 2gethers, have picnics with all the clubs....and also if your club has a set activity goin on, then at least a member from each club will have 2 attend your activity 2 show support....We are pretty much trying 2 unite the Lowrider Communitty around here, and so far it is working very well....Well im gonna give an example, lets say you roll 2 waco, and you have car trouble, instead of not knowing anybody, you have your fellow CTLC members you can always call on....I know pretty much everybody that is interested in joining, but that doesnt mean you dont know them, you know when all the low lows get 2gether, its kinda of a group here and group there kind of thing cause everybody doesnt know everybody, so this would eliminate all of that.....And when we leave 4 car shows, we would leave as a group and show as a group, theres a few of us on the tour, but nobody knows how strong Central Texas really is cause we are never 2gether....If anyone Has any Questions hit me up 254-541-3177....oh and this is also available for solo riders.... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 3 2008, 10:37 AM~10787059
> *We are going 2 have more "scheduled" cruisings, get 2gethers, have picnics with all the clubs....and also if your club has a set activity goin on, then at least a member from each club will have 2 attend your activity 2 show support....We are pretty much trying 2 unite the Lowrider Communitty around here, and so far it is working very well....Well im gonna give an example, lets say you roll 2 waco, and you have car trouble, instead of not knowing anybody, you have your fellow CTLC members you can always call on....I know pretty much everybody that is interested in joining, but that doesnt mean you dont know them, you know when all the low lows get 2gether, its kinda of a group here and group there kind of thing cause everybody doesnt know everybody, so this would eliminate all of that.....And when we leave 4 car shows, we would leave as a group and show as a group, theres a few of us on the tour, but nobody knows how strong Central Texas really is cause we are never 2gether....If anyone Has any Questions hit me up 254-541-3177....oh and this is also available for solo riders.... :biggrin:
> *


Some good points there!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 3 2008, 10:37 AM~10787059
> *We are going 2 have more "scheduled" cruisings, get 2gethers, have picnics with all the clubs....and also if your club has a set activity goin on, then at least a member from each club will have 2 attend your activity 2 show support....We are pretty much trying 2 unite the Lowrider Communitty around here, and so far it is working very well....Well im gonna give an example, lets say you roll 2 waco, and you have car trouble, instead of not knowing anybody, you have your fellow CTLC members you can always call on....I know pretty much everybody that is interested in joining, but that doesnt mean you dont know them, you know when all the low lows get 2gether, its kinda of a group here and group there kind of thing cause everybody doesnt know everybody, so this would eliminate all of that.....And when we leave 4 car shows, we would leave as a group and show as a group, theres a few of us on the tour, but nobody knows how strong Central Texas really is cause we are never 2gether....If anyone Has any Questions hit me up 254-541-3177....oh and this is also available for solo riders.... :biggrin:
> *



sounds good


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 3 2008, 11:37 AM~10787059
> *We are going 2 have more "scheduled" cruisings, get 2gethers, have picnics with all the clubs....and also if your club has a set activity goin on, then at least a member from each club will have 2 attend your activity 2 show support....We are pretty much trying 2 unite the Lowrider Communitty around here, and so far it is working very well....Well im gonna give an example, lets say you roll 2 waco, and you have car trouble, instead of not knowing anybody, you have your fellow CTLC members you can always call on....I know pretty much everybody that is interested in joining, but that doesnt mean you dont know them, you know when all the low lows get 2gether, its kinda of a group here and group there kind of thing cause everybody doesnt know everybody, so this would eliminate all of that.....And when we leave 4 car shows, we would leave as a group and show as a group, theres a few of us on the tour, but nobody knows how strong Central Texas really is cause we are never 2gether....If anyone Has any Questions hit me up 254-541-3177....oh and this is also available for solo riders.... :biggrin:
> *



i got an example on that. and this was b4 the council was even talked about being put together. i went to a show in Waco that Estrella CC was having and the guy with the orange linc from Latin Rollerz was on his way to the show too. i seen his car on the side of i35 so i slowed down but no one was there but when i got to the show i asked the people there. well one of the members of Estrella went and got his flatbed trailor and help that guy load his car and took him and his ride back to Austin.. dont know wha was wrong wit it, he just said it cut off on him. nice to see Waco and Austin a few miles apart but still connected like that... i know many of yall from Austin, Killeen, and Waco areas and id love to see everyone come together like that. if Dallas and Houston can do it why cant we


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 3 2008, 11:37 AM~10787059
> *We are going 2 have more "scheduled" cruisings, get 2gethers, have picnics with all the clubs....and also if your club has a set activity goin on, then at least a member from each club will have 2 attend your activity 2 show support....We are pretty much trying 2 unite the Lowrider Communitty around here, and so far it is working very well....Well im gonna give an example, lets say you roll 2 waco, and you have car trouble, instead of not knowing anybody, you have your fellow CTLC members you can always call on....I know pretty much everybody that is interested in joining, but that doesnt mean you dont know them, you know when all the low lows get 2gether, its kinda of a group here and group there kind of thing cause everybody doesnt know everybody, so this would eliminate all of that.....And when we leave 4 car shows, we would leave as a group and show as a group, theres a few of us on the tour, but nobody knows how strong Central Texas really is cause we are never 2gether....If anyone Has any Questions hit me up 254-541-3177....oh and this is also available for solo riders.... :biggrin:
> *



i got an example on that. and this was b4 the council was even talked about being put together. i went to a show in Waco that Estrella CC was having and the guy with the orange linc from Latin Rollerz was on his way to the show too. i seen his car on the side of i35 so i slowed down but no one was there but when i got to the show i asked the people there. well one of the members of Estrella went and got his flatbed trailor and help that guy load his car and took him and his ride back to Austin.. dont know wha was wrong wit it, he just said it cut off on him. nice to see Waco and Austin a few miles apart but still connected like that... i know many of yall from Austin, Killeen, and Waco areas and id love to see everyone come together like that. if Dallas and Houston can do it why cant we


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 3 2008, 04:19 PM~10789728
> *i got an example on that. and this was b4 the council was even talked about being put together.  i went to a show in Waco that Estrella CC was having and the guy with the orange linc from Latin Rollerz was on his way to the show too.  i seen his car on the side of i35 so i slowed down but no one was there but when i got to the show i asked the people there.  well one of the members of Estrella went and got his flatbed trailor and help that guy load his car and took him and his ride back to Austin.. dont know wha was wrong wit it, he just said it cut off on him.  nice to see Waco and Austin a few miles apart but still connected like that... i know many of yall from Austin, Killeen, and Waco areas and id love to see everyone come together like that.  if Dallas and Houston can do it why cant we
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

What up Cen Tex? sounds good!!! hey whats the deal for this weekend? Sunday 1st class will be out and about, anything going down in Waco, or temple? Lets see how many low, lows can come together this sunday?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 4 2008, 10:23 AM~10795523
> *What up Cen Tex? sounds good!!! hey whats the deal for this weekend? Sunday 1st class will be out and about, anything going down in Waco, or temple? Lets see how many low, lows can come together this sunday?
> *



the wego tour carshow is in Houston but not sure who all is going. where yall gonna be chillin at incase i dont make it to Htown? let me know whats up...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

maybe one day the cruises round central Tx can be this big....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 4 2008, 03:12 PM~10797802
> *maybe one day the cruises round central Tx can be this big....
> 
> 
> *



it was in temple bout a month ago and rally on the valley in waco last weekend... ive never seen so many lows lows come together like that and it not be a show. but it looked like a carshow when i pulled up. rollout from Killeen came down to temple for that cruise night but they was bout the only 1s from killeen there. waco was reppin hard though


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

HTOWN? WHATS THE DEAL WITH WACO? THE HOMIE DREW TOLD ME THE WAS A SHOW THERE THIS SUNDAY? BUT AS FOR NOW WE WANT TO GO TO WACO TO KICK IT WITH SOME OF OUR MEMBER UP THAT WAY!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 6 2008, 07:07 AM~10811580
> *HTOWN? WHATS THE DEAL WITH WACO? THE HOMIE DREW TOLD ME THE WAS A SHOW THERE THIS SUNDAY? BUT AS FOR NOW WE WANT TO GO TO WACO TO KICK IT WITH SOME OF OUR MEMBER UP THAT WAY!!!
> *



the waco show is on the 22nd...the htown is this weekend, the dates switched...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

GOOD LUCK CT...ITS GOOD TO SEE YALL COME TOGETHER....  ..WE STARTED IN 05..AND STILL GOING STRONG..THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL IS DOWN TO SUPPORT YALL.....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 6 2008, 08:07 AM~10811580
> *HTOWN? WHATS THE DEAL WITH WACO? THE HOMIE DREW TOLD ME THE WAS A SHOW THERE THIS SUNDAY? BUT AS FOR NOW WE WANT TO GO TO WACO TO KICK IT WITH SOME OF OUR MEMBER UP THAT WAY!!!
> *












lol i wonder who all is gonna show up to Waco and no one be there .. that would suck


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 6 2008, 08:07 AM~10811580
> *HTOWN? WHATS THE DEAL WITH WACO? THE HOMIE DREW TOLD ME THE WAS A SHOW THERE THIS SUNDAY? BUT AS FOR NOW WE WANT TO GO TO WACO TO KICK IT WITH SOME OF OUR MEMBER UP THAT WAY!!!
> *



heres the Waco flyer bro.. its on da 22nd like Tito said. but if yall plan on cruisin sunday in waco let me know. i might just head up there cuz it doesnt look like ill be makin it to Houston though id love to be there. rumor has it that the Houston show is sold out but i dont know if thats true.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 6 2008, 01:06 PM~10813231
> *GOOD LUCK CT...ITS GOOD TO SEE YALL COME TOGETHER....  ..WE STARTED IN 05..AND STILL GOING STRONG..THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL IS DOWN TO SUPPORT YALL.....
> *



hell yea bro... iam lookin forward to that picnic that Mike from Royal Touch is plannin on puttin together next month in Bryan... we'll be there fa sho


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Callin all cen tex. car clubs, we are going to be riding in waco, and temple on sunday? let me know if ya'll are down my number is 254 319-7102 hit me up!!!!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 6 2008, 03:18 PM~10814080
> *hell yea bro... iam lookin forward to that picnic that Mike from Royal Touch is plannin on puttin together next month in Bryan... we'll be there fa sho
> *


when is it?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

how did the cruise go down on Sunday... any pics :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 9 2008, 09:40 AM~10828750
> *how did the cruise go down on Sunday...  any pics  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jun 9 2008, 09:28 AM~10828700
> *when is it?
> *



he hasnt set a date yet.. he has like 3 dates to choose from he just tryin to make sure the 1 he picks is good for everybody. i'll let yall know once i find out. i think he left a message about it on the ATX page a couple of days back. everyone from cen texas thats interested in starting the lowrider association here, we were suppose to have a meeting on the 15th but Tito realized thats Fathers Day so iam not sure if its gonna be on the 14th or when and its suppose to be at a resturant over in Temple. They want to have atleast 2 members from each club that's interested in joining the council....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 9 2008, 09:40 AM~10828750
> *how did the cruise go down on Sunday...  any pics  :biggrin:
> *



hell i dunno lol i called Eric like 5 times but he wouldnt ever answer so i just went to killeen yesterday and chilled wit Manny and them. there was a few low lows out but not as many and i usually see out in Killeen. i know some of the guys from Waco werent coming out to cruise cuz i called them and they said they had other stuff planned already. i went out to Waco saturday night and it was pretty good till the cops came and ran everyone off. i think this comin saturday or sunday evening iam gonna hit up chicano park in Austin ... let me know if yall gonna be out. damn iam goin broke on just gas :uh: but i love cruisin .. when it hits 4.50 a gallon thats when yall wont see me anymore. till then, ill be out somewhere on da weekends. iam just glad i didnt think the wego show was in waco sunday, i wouldve been pissed if i went up there for nothing :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 21 2008, 09:52 PM~10708516
> *ttt
> *



hey bro i was in killeen yesterday.. was that you at rancier plaza when we all pulled up? i seen a regal out there and a fleetwood behind it juiced up too.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 03:52 PM~10832165
> *Hey, my work is throwing a car show on July 26 (Sat.) from 11:00a-2:00p (setup from 9-11) along with a bunch of other activities.  All the money will go to the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation.  There will be trophies for all different categories, Im not sure yet on the entry fee but it will for sure be $15.00 or less.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested I would like to get everyone out here
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 04:26 PM~10832391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 06:07 PM~10832256
> *
> *



where do u work homie? i wouldnt mind checkin it out. let us know when you get more info


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 9 2008, 09:48 PM~10834475
> *where do u work homie? i wouldnt mind checkin it out.  let us know when you get more info
> *



whats up migg


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 9 2008, 10:53 PM~10834527
> *whats up migg
> *


chillin chillin... so how did everyone do yesterday at da show?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 9 2008, 09:54 PM~10834546
> *chillin chillin... so how did everyone do yesterday at da show?
> *



pretty good. i came in 2nd.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 9 2008, 10:55 PM~10834560
> *pretty good. i came in 2nd.
> *



thats good. how bout eligh and alex? ill be at the waco show on da 22nd.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 9 2008, 10:02 PM~10834638
> *thats good.  how bout eligh and alex? ill be at the waco show on da 22nd.
> *


eli came in 3rd alex came in 1st. another impala beat me


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Wat it dew everyone? Hope to see all of ya ll on tha 22nd. After the show we r officially having a cruise down Valley Mills.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 10 2008, 12:47 AM~10835708
> *Wat it dew everyone? Hope to see all of ya ll on tha 22nd. After the show we r officially having a cruise down Valley Mills.
> *



wheres that at?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2008, 05:57 AM~10836474
> *wheres that at?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 03:52 PM~10832165
> *Hey, my work is throwing a car show on July 26 (Sat.) from 11:00a-2:00p (setup from 9-11) along with a bunch of other activities.  All the money will go to the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation.  There will be trophies for all different categories, Im not sure yet on the entry fee but it will for sure be $15.00 or less.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested I would like to get everyone out here
> *


The entry fee is $15.00 for vehicles and $10.00 for bikes


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 9 2008, 08:48 PM~10834475
> *where do u work homie? i wouldnt mind checkin it out.  let us know when you get more info
> *


http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=Fairfi...=h&z=15&iwloc=A


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 10 2008, 05:23 PM~10839956
> *http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=Fairfi...=h&z=15&iwloc=A
> *



so the hotel is throwin the carshow? so u got a hook up on rooms?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah the hotel is throwin it but the cars will be parked in a business parking lot next door, and yeah i got some what of a hook up on rooms


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 11 2008, 12:32 PM~10845912
> *yeah the hotel is throwin it but the cars will be parked in a business parking lot next door, and yeah i got some what of a hook up on rooms
> *



let us know when you find out how the trophies will look.. iam pretty sure ill be out there either way..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 9 2008, 01:05 PM~10830980
> *hey bro i was in killeen yesterday.. was that you at rancier plaza when we all pulled up? i seen a regal out there and a fleetwood behind it juiced up too.
> *


dawg you know you cant forget my ride its always the POWDER BLUE clownin :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2008, 03:57 AM~10836474
> *wheres that at?
> *


valley mills is right off 35 migg


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 11 2008, 10:47 PM~10851078
> *valley mills is right off 35 migg
> *



nu huh i thought 35 was right off valley mills  this shits confusing yall gonna make me end up in dallas lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 11 2008, 10:47 PM~10851078
> *valley mills is right off 35 migg
> *



i just barely figured out who you are on here now.. damn iam slow :uh: you should come to temple sat night for the meeting


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 11 2008, 09:58 PM~10851893
> *i just barely figured out who you are on here now.. damn iam slow  :uh:  you should come to temple sat night for the meeting
> *


i may if i dont gotta work


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 12 2008, 12:00 AM~10851914
> *i may if i dont gotta work
> *


  i be there!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 12 2008, 02:49 AM~10852760
> *  i be there!
> *



dont forget the coronas


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

MIG, BRO, IM SORRY, I TRYED CALLIN YOU BACK HOMIE BUT IT WENT TO YOUR VOICEMAIL, SHIT WE DIDN'T EVEN MAKE IT TO WACO, WE WENT TO RODGERS, AND KICKED IT HARD AT THE HOMIE DREWS FATHERS HOUSE, SHIT IT WAS A GREAT TIME, NOT MUCH ROLLIN BUT SHIT DOES HE HAVE A BIG ASS POOL AND HIS DID BBQ LIKE A M.F., OH YEAH THE BEER WAS COLD TOO!! BUT YEAH MY PHONE WAS NOT ON ME, SO AGAIN, SORRY BRO, WHATS UP FOR THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 12 2008, 07:44 AM~10853612
> *MIG, BRO, IM SORRY, I TRYED CALLIN YOU BACK HOMIE BUT IT WENT TO YOUR VOICEMAIL, SHIT WE DIDN'T EVEN MAKE IT TO WACO, WE WENT TO RODGERS, AND KICKED IT HARD AT THE HOMIE DREWS FATHERS HOUSE, SHIT IT WAS A GREAT TIME, NOT MUCH ROLLIN BUT SHIT DOES HE HAVE A BIG ASS POOL AND HIS DID BBQ LIKE A M.F., OH YEAH THE BEER WAS COLD TOO!! BUT YEAH MY PHONE WAS NOT ON ME, SO AGAIN, SORRY BRO, WHATS UP FOR THIS WEEKEND?
> *


Nukkas cant call a homie since ED gone :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 12 2008, 09:44 AM~10853612
> *MIG, BRO, IM SORRY, I TRYED CALLIN YOU BACK HOMIE BUT IT WENT TO YOUR VOICEMAIL, SHIT WE DIDN'T EVEN MAKE IT TO WACO, WE WENT TO RODGERS, AND KICKED IT HARD AT THE HOMIE DREWS FATHERS HOUSE, SHIT IT WAS A GREAT TIME, NOT MUCH ROLLIN BUT SHIT DOES HE HAVE A BIG ASS POOL AND HIS DID BBQ LIKE A M.F., OH YEAH THE BEER WAS COLD TOO!! BUT YEAH MY PHONE WAS NOT ON ME, SO AGAIN, SORRY BRO, WHATS UP FOR THIS WEEKEND?
> *



its all good bro. i was gonna go to waco but i called everyone up there that i know and they said they wasnt coming out so i called manny n he said they was gonna be cruisin so i went up to K town and chilled for a bit. as for this weekend, i know the meeting is set for Saturday at the Tres Megueyes resturant in Temple at 5 oclock for everyone who is interested in joining the Central Texas Lowrider Assc. I know Tommy and them are coming, some clubs from Austin and Waco are coming down too. Drew and Johnny have been at the last 2 get togethers in Temple and Waco.. let me know if yall interested in hittin up the meeting.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 12 2008, 10:36 AM~10853875
> *Nukkas cant call a homie since ED gone :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2008, 04:57 AM~10836474
> *wheres that at?
> *


L.o.l. its that one strip were you ve been at like a hundred times,u member? we ride up & down a couple of times & then we post up at Mc.Donalds.l.m.a.o. U member now?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2008, 04:57 AM~10836474
> *wheres that at?
> *










heres proof that u ve been to tha valley before... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Just passing threw


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 12 2008, 10:12 PM~10859003
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol awreadyyy.. last saturday i got there a lil too late huh?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Mike dont go there homie, the phone works both way bro, plus you never gave me you number, but we are going to the meeting today, if you want to roll give me a call, or hit me up with your number, same deal with you miggy, hit me up with you number or directions to the meeting? thanks E.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 14 2008, 09:13 AM~10868226
> *Mike dont go there homie, the phone works both way bro, plus you never gave me you number, but we are going to the meeting today, if you want to roll give me a call, or hit me up with your number, same deal with you miggy, hit me up with you number or directions to the meeting? thanks E.
> *



fa sho fa sho.. its today at 5 in temple. i'll call u later on and see if you wanna come down. i just got up but its still early. just gotta do some stuff here then ill be off to temple. they want to have atleast 2 members from each car club there thats interested in joining the council. i'll hit u up with the directions n everything bro. hope to see ya there


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 14 2008, 07:13 AM~10868226
> *Mike dont go there homie, the phone works both way bro, plus you never gave me you number, but we are going to the meeting today, if you want to roll give me a call, or hit me up with your number, same deal with you miggy, hit me up with you number or directions to the meeting? thanks E.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 254-258-9411


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2008, 09:50 AM~10868299
> *fa sho fa sho.. its today at 5 in temple.  i'll call u later on and see if you wanna come down.  i just got up but its still early.  just gotta do some stuff here then ill be off to temple.  they want to have atleast 2 members from each car club there thats interested in joining the council.  i'll hit u up with the directions n everything bro.  hope to see ya there
> *


damn i know we goin but i dont know where we goin :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PuGDbYw0FWY

on the way back from Temple....


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

atxss, badass little video you put together man!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 16 2008, 08:48 PM~10883398
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=PuGDbYw0FWY
> 
> on the way back from Temple....
> *


that was chill cat!


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

WHATS GOING ON HOMIES FROM ESTRELLA CAR CLUB? Y'ALL KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING. SHOT OUT TO MY HOMIES RAMON R. , DENISE AND ALL THE REST OF THE ESTRELLA CAR CLUB MEMBERS.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*_@Jun 16 2008, 10:31 PM~10884509
> *WHATS GOING ON HOMIES FROM ESTRELLA CAR CLUB?  Y'ALL KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING. SHOT OUT TO MY HOMIES RAMON R. , DENISE AND ALL THE REST OF THE ESTRELLA CAR CLUB MEMBERS.
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE! HOMIE! 
ARE YOU COMING TO THE SHOW SUNDAY?
YOUR HOMIE RAMON :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 16 2008, 08:48 PM~10883398
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=PuGDbYw0FWY
> 
> on the way back from Temple....
> *



couldnt have picked a better song to go wit it too  we need a video like that wit everyone cruisin after the waco show this sunday


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

yep yep, to show all these MF we are still holding it down!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ay Eric that show is frm 12-6 so we good


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 19 2008, 08:24 AM~10904184
> *yep yep, to show all these MF we are still holding it down!
> *



what time yall heading to waco? i was gonna try to get some of the clubs to meet up in Belton and ride to Waco together.. call me or ill call u in a bit. they gonna start lettin in cars at 7 in da morning. i think ill be in Belton about 7:30 and Knights of Pleasure from Austin should be gettin in Belton round 7:30-8 o clock.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 19 2008, 09:29 AM~10904487
> *ay Eric that show is frm 12-6 so we good
> *



yea and move in is tomorrow morning from 7am-11:30am then they said they shuttin the doors but iam sure if u get there a lil later they'll still let ya in. yall got my number though so if u running a lil late just call me and i'll let them know you're on the way.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 12:13 PM~10948857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 23 2008, 03:03 PM~10932983
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ttt :thumbsup: let me know when you get some of theses printed out so i can help you hand them out. iam more then likely either gonna go cruise Waco or Killeen this Saturday night


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 12:13 PM~10948857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yo king Daddy ya going to rollin in the 4th of July parade there in Seguin ?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 01:50 PM~10981068
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

hey brothers any one got any chrome hydro tanks for sale, need 2.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jul 1 2008, 08:08 PM~10993312
> *hey brothers any one got any chrome hydro tanks for sale, need 2.
> *


what color is the ones you got blk, I got at least one :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 1 2008, 10:14 PM~10993375
> *what color is the ones you got blk, I got at least one  :biggrin:
> *



you goin to the show in belton on the 13th?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 1 2008, 08:37 PM~10993587
> *you goin to the show in belton on the 13th?
> *


yea if i ever find out the registraition fee, theres one in killeen this weekend but i aint goin....they don't have a lowrider class :angry:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

i got two chrome tanks for sale...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GET DOWN TEXAS


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 3 2008, 02:12 AM~11000089
> *i got two chrome tanks for sale...
> *


Pm me some pic,s and a price homie! and the ones i got are Med. blue, like the 60.


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh yeah bro, enjoy them wheel's, which ever color you pick!!!!, if you want to sale a set of your 14's let me know bro. We have a few members looking for a set!!


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

theyre brand new go by the shop 2 check em out


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 1 2008, 10:43 PM~10993659
> *yea if i ever find out the registraition fee, theres one in killeen this weekend but i aint goin....they don't have a lowrider class  :angry:
> *



yea its a cat customs show.. fuck cat customs if you roll up on 13s and you're the only one there on 13s or 14s they'll put you in slab against all the muthafuckaz on 22s and 24s .. man fuck that


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 3 2008, 05:43 AM~11003756
> *yea its a cat customs show.. fuck cat customs if you roll up on 13s and you're the only one there on 13s or 14s they'll put you in slab against all the muthafuckaz on 22s and 24s .. man fuck that
> *


yo i feel that miggy fuck cat kustoms...what kinda kustom shop sends work away to get done at another shop then turn around and call it thiers??? they sum bitch ass mo fo's


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 11:48 AM~11005953
> *The car show that my work was throwing is canceld
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 3 2008, 09:09 AM~11004166
> *yo i feel that miggy fuck cat kustoms...what kinda kustom shop sends work away to get done at another shop then turn around and call it thiers??? they sum bitch ass mo fo's
> *



and they'll try to charge you double of wha they had to pay. and i heard at their shows they're real picky if you got 1 lil scratch or dent on your car they make a big deal about it. hopefully no one is walkin around with pitbulls this time heard at the last show by big Dave that some fool had two pits with him and they went crazy on another pit that someone else had there. heard cops and everyone was tryin to help get them apart and couldnt. poor dog


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 3 2008, 03:44 PM~11006890
> *and they'll try to charge you double of wha they had to pay. and i heard at their shows they're real picky if you got 1 lil scratch or dent on your car they make a big deal about it.  hopefully no one is walkin around with pitbulls this time heard at the last show by big Dave that some fool had two pits with him and they went crazy on another pit that someone else had there.  heard cops and everyone was tryin to help get them apart and couldnt.  poor dog
> *


i dunno but thats all i got to say is fuck cat kustoms cuz they do shitty work and are little bitches when it comes to lowriders wont even touch a car wit switches...


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

What shop? is this Matt?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jul 4 2008, 09:23 AM~11011693
> *What shop? is this Matt?
> *


yup its me


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

good morning everyone :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

so where does all the lowriders get together in killeen?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jul 8 2008, 09:29 PM~11041822
> *so where does all the lowriders get together in killeen?
> *


you can find Rollout usually out at the Sonic on Ft Hood st or at the new orielly's on rancier. i chill out there wit them sometimes. you knew to Killeen? Ktown has alot of clean low lows. you should come check out the Central Texas Lowrider Council meeting in Temple this Saturday if you arent doing anything. got some members of Rollerz Only out of Waco in the council.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

ey miggy what time is the meeting???????????


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 9 2008, 01:10 AM~11043783
> *ey miggy what time is the meeting???????????
> *



tito said its at 6 o clock at the golden corral


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

oh shit golden coral....mayne that sounds to good to me..wait which golden coral???the 1 in temple or in killeen cuz if its in killeen that would be the shit and a save on sum gas...ya'll should come down here to killeen


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 9 2008, 05:20 PM~11049708
> *oh shit golden coral....mayne that sounds to good to me..wait which golden coral???the 1 in temple or in killeen cuz if its in killeen that would be the shit and a save on sum gas...ya'll should come down here to killeen
> *


temple nikka quit bein cheap :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 9 2008, 09:46 PM~11050860
> *temple nikka quit bein cheap  :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 9 2008, 09:46 PM~11050860
> *temple nikka quit bein cheap  :biggrin:
> *


hold <h1>*****</h1> first of i aint black...lol no offence...second off so its supposed to ctlc should the meetings go all over central teaxas insted of just temple???????? and if hiiiiiiii


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 9 2008, 09:24 PM~11051916
> *hold <h1>*****</h1> first of i aint black...lol no offence...second off so its supposed to ctlc should the meetings go all over central teaxas insted of just temple???????? and if hiiiiiiii
> *


2nd you still my ***** :biggrin: and aas the council progresses the meetings will start to move around to different locations temple was just the central point for everyone, WACO, TEMPLE, AUSTIN, BRYAN, CAMERON and KILLEEN, now do you see where and why temple fits into the pic...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 9 2008, 10:24 PM~11051916
> *hold <h1>*****</h1> first of i aint black...lol no offence...second off so its supposed to ctlc should the meetings go all over central teaxas insted of just temple???????? and if hiiiiiiii
> *



i've been driving to pasadena to the hlc meetings...2 hours each way...it's best to have one meeting spot vs moving them around.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 9 2008, 11:57 PM~11052264
> *i've been driving to pasadena to the hlc meetings...2 hours each way...it's best to have one meeting spot vs moving them around.
> *



x2 cuz id feel for the people from killeen to have to drive to waco or waco people having to drive to austin or killeen and austin people going to waco.. thats alot of miles.. but whenever someone in the council is havin an event we can all go and support em. 

by the way is there any shows coming up in Killeen? that dont have anything to do with cat customs? i remember last year there was alot of shows all over "killeen, austin, etc" but all ive heard bout this year are the wego shows and a couple of LULAC shows. and Mike are there any shows in Bryan coming up?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 10 2008, 01:55 AM~11053051
> *x2 cuz id feel for the people from killeen to have to drive to waco or waco people having to drive to austin or killeen and austin people going to waco.. thats alot of miles.. but whenever someone in the council is havin an event we can all go and support em.
> 
> by the way is there any shows coming up in Killeen? that dont have anything to do with cat customs? i remember last year there was alot of shows all over "killeen, austin, etc" but all ive heard bout this year are the wego shows and a couple of LULAC shows.  and Mike are there any shows in Bryan coming up?
> *


u right it was just a suggestion...but umm shyt the only major sm tryn to go to is heat wave...n thats next weekend...but yea n mike its kool ur my ***** to...u can take a joke and dish sum back out n get all butt hurt n shit...oh yea d-rock is thinkn of entering this weekend


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

CUSTOM SOUNDS
TEXAS HEAT WAVE
Travis County Expo Center
7311 Decker Ln
AUSTIN,TX 78724
JULY 18-20 2008

ROLL CALL.......Who Wants to get all the Low Lows in one spot? If its possible?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 09:32 AM~11054073
> *CUSTOM SOUNDS
> TEXAS HEAT WAVE
> Travis County Expo Center
> ...


All from CTLC to SOLO riders comin down to Heat Wave be shore to hit up any members of Knights of Pleasure and Blvd Aces.  Where here for support and lowriding


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 09:32 AM~11054073
> *CUSTOM SOUNDS
> TEXAS HEAT WAVE
> Travis County Expo Center
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thats whats up!


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 23 2008, 01:03 PM~10932983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how do you get to this car show from killeen?


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

1st Class will be at the heat wave, with about 4-5 rides on the 19th, you got room for us?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jul 12 2008, 08:50 PM~11074029
> *how do you get to this car show from killeen?
> *



ok taking highway 190 you gonna go to Belton and when you're in Belton 190 curves to the left and then you're on i-35 take the "Central Exit" right when you get on 35. you gonna come to a light, at the light take a left and go under i35 to another light, take another left, then you will be on the axcess road heading south just stay on the axcess road, and about a block or so down you will see the park on your right side so turn right on that road and you're there... if you have any questions just call Tito his number is on the flyer.. hope to see ya there homie


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jul 12 2008, 08:46 PM~11074293
> *1st Class will be at the heat wave, with about 4-5 rides on the 19th, you got room for us?
> *


We are going to try and get a big spot, Friday AM set up to get a good spot would be best ......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

FOR those who are not going to set up friday let me know. me and a few people will be meeting up real early in the morning saturday.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 23 2008, 06:15 PM~11162616
> *TACO PLATE BENEFIT AT ALEX'S THIS SAT. 26TH
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 24 2008, 06:10 PM~11171822
> *TACO PLATE BENEFIT</span>
> 3 CRISPY TACOS
> SPANISH RICE
> ...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 01:50 PM~10981068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rey Tre (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

FOR SALE 1997 CAVALIER..CANDY PAINT,2 CCE CHROME AND GOLD PUMPS 6'S FRONT 14'S BACK 4 CANDY RED BATTERIES, 13X7 RED AND GOLD KO'S, 92K MILES.AC DONT WORK, NO TAGS..I GOT TITLE ..LOCATION HOUSTON TX ...$2500.. *GOOFY 8322138219*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*TITO* AND THE REST OF *THE CTLC*.. *THE HLC *THANKS YALL FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY IN CENTRAL TEXAS. IT WAS HISTORY IN THE MAKING AND NOW WE ARE UNITED BY OUR COMMON GOAL FOR ALL OF TX...*THE CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL & HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL *ARE DOING BIG THINGS FOR THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE...UNITY IS POWER..  

*GOOFY
CHAIRMAN/FOUNDER OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
PRESIDENT/FOUNDER OF EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB*


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Wish i would of made it....


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

ttt for c. Texas


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 31 2008, 12:05 PM~11483196
> *Rollerz Only will be having a car wash on Sat. September 6th at AutoZone on Parmer Ln. (near Metric) from 9:00a-3:00p
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up b...going to the park??


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

Whats the cruzn spots n days in Austin Texas lately ?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

we holdin it down for central texas


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

My trip in Dallas, TX was the bomb!!! Much Love to the Dallas chapter of Majestics for showing me a nice time in there BIG ass city. 

Special thanks to WestSide CC Dallas, TX... The prez is a Cool ass MoFo...lol
Down II Clown CC Dallas, TX
Majestix CC Dallas, TX.. They have some nice ass cars! no joke
Boulevard Aces CC Dallas, Tx
Individuals CC Dallas, TX 
Majestics CC Kansas City
CandyMan Dallas, TX This is the person that painted a hi number of cars seen on the Magazine and in TX
Starting at $3000 to $8000 for a custom paint job


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

all them damn pics freezes up my fuckin computer .. but if you post pics if girls.. thats ok :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## badmouth (Sep 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------

